# Outline the basics of Endurance



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Doing endurance rides breaks a LOT of the rules we were taught at riding stables, 4-H, etc.

The horse MUST eat, as often as possible, and drink as much as possible. 

Usually , electrolyte potions are used to encourage this. A dehydrated horse will not usually eat. We also use beet pulp, soaked, to help.

Many vet checks are back in camp, so you just set up a spot before you leave for your horse to eat and drink. Out of camp checks usually use a truck where you put your crew bag and buckets, and those are hauled for you. Otherwise, you will need a friend to do it.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

My favorite resource is Endurance 101 (Endurance 101 | a gentle guide to the sport of long-distance riding) the author is a friend and speaks truth and humor. Her focus is on fun, safety, and practicality for you and your horse. 

For transport, you stuff everything in your truck, trailer, your friends' trucks or trailers, or passing carrier pigeon. Horses eat often and drink as much as you can possibly convince them to. In fact, getting them to eat and drink often enough is a subject that probably causes riders to get more worry ulcers than anything else!  All in all though, it's fantastic and fun, and there are far fewer rules than most people realize.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Some riders like a lot of rules, and that is why they invented competitive trail rides. Endurance is for those who prefer to do things their way, within reason and no animals are harmed in the process, lol.

You can't harm other riders, but you can do whatever you want to yourself.......

Tongue in cheek, of course....


----------



## PipeDream (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok, next question. Forgive me if they're dumb questions, I've just never seen an endurance competition so don't know. 
I also read about how a lot of people go to where the competition will be the night before and just stay over night. I know there are the trailers that have sleeping areas built in, but does anyone ever just camp out? In a tent? Some of us can't afford fancy trailers yet lol


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I sleep in the back of my pickup, in the back of the (cleaned out) horse trailer on a cot or a hammock, or in the sleeping quarters of a friends' rig. All three are good options. I have seen people use tents they've pitched as well, so you wouldn't be the only one! Some campgrounds even have cabins you can rent at the site. If you're lucky, the site will have shower buildings with electricity and hot running water.  When there are only porta-potties they can get a little ...unpleasant... after a long weekend in the hotter climates.

ETA: You definitely want to get there the day before you ride, and unless you live very close, I wouldn't try to leave that evening either. There is SO MUCH to do when you get to camp! I know some people have it down to a science, but for a relative newbie like me who likes to have fun as well, the extra time is critical for keeping my stress level down so I can relax and enjoy a ride rather than worrying that I've forgotten to do something. The evening after riding there is the awards, usually a dinner, and that is prime time to meet and make and hang out with endurance friends around a campfire.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

When I first started, MOST riders slept in tents or trucks or trailers. There were a LOT of tarps in camp! We were all tougher back then, and very few riders pulled because of weather, or complained about a tough trail, lol!!! 

A tent is just fine!


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

I sleep in the back of my SUV with the seats all put down and an air mattress puffed up (battery operated blow up thing is the bees knees, I tell ya). It takes up the entire back space, but it is very cozy and more rainproof than a tent. Plus, forgive me, but I am paranoid of being trampled by loose horses in a tent. It hasn't happened (to my knowledge), but I have been to a few rides with loose horses, and that part isn't any fun.

As for hauling your stuff about, get a used Radio Flyer wagon from a yard sale. Cheap and does the trick quite nicely. I always bring my own hay, alfalfa/timothy cubes to soak, and some ACV in the water to make her drink it (she's picky about strange water).

Endurance 101 is a great book to read. There are a few rides here and there that have 'intro rides' that give you an education on vet check and you do a 15 mile loop to see how it is. You learn how to check in, then do your miles and the vets take you through a vet check, trot out and tell you what they are looking for and what you are supposed to do. I've recruited a few riders to endurance and they all did an intro ride and said it was very, very helpful. Takes the stress out of the first LD to know what you are supposed to be doing.


----------

